# NEW detailing Studio build PERTH/SCOTLAND



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Spotless new detailing studio unit 59. lochty, perth,scotland, ph13NP

first day 12hours and 3 pairs of hands later, walls painted 2 coats, and floor with 1 coat.

get 2nd coat on tomorrow night, then lights up on sat.

then get the signs, logos and shelving on back wall for products,

hope u like








[/URL]














[/IMG]







[/URL]
[/IMG]
thanks callum


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks good to me fella, good luck! :thumb:


----------



## richelli (Nov 18, 2007)

Looking good! What floor area do you have and what lights are you going for ?


----------



## Brophy (May 8, 2012)

Looking good  what paint did you use in the floor ?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks good mate!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Really nice space! Well done


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking good mate 😄


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks great.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking good ..


----------



## Steven286 (Aug 18, 2013)

All the best to you the Lochty trading estate is a great place for lots of businesses I am sure you will do well there:thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Brophy said:


> Looking good  what paint did you use in the floor ?


Rust-Oleum Floor Paint 2 coats


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

richelli said:


> Looking good! What floor area do you have and what lights are you going for ?


got 6x 150w lights for the walls

space is 8mx6m i think


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

well signs and logos up, lights up too just about done for now.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looking rather good!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking good guys :thumb


----------

